# package "xorg, gnome3,..." (everything for desktop) not found



## nguyenphongmmo (Aug 22, 2020)

I want to install desktop for freebsd but that is difficult. I can't find packages for the desktop. And I'm a newbie.

Here are a few results of my command lines
P/S: I using freeBSD 11.3-STABLE, And i use pfsense image. And pfsense is based on freeBSD. Then pffsense auto install freeBSD for me


```
pkg update
```
=> pkg: No packages available to install matching 'update' have been found in the repositories

```
pkg upgrade
```
=> pkg: No packages available to install matching 'upgrade' have been found in the repositories

```
pkg install xorg
```
=> pkg: No packages available to install matching 'xorg' have been found in the repositories

```
pkg search xorg
```
=> xorg-macros-1.19.2

```
pkg install gnome3
```
=> pkg: No packages available to install matching 'gnome3' have been found in theepositories

```
pkg search gnome3
```
=> nothing

```
pkg search -g \* | wc -l
```
=> 526

Help me, bro


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 22, 2020)

Did you bootstrap the pkg system first?
`/usr/sbin/pkg`

See https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/pkgng-intro.html


----------



## Crivens (Aug 22, 2020)

How about you start with something downloaded from www.freebsd.org (say, an actually FreeBSD install image) and skip that pfsense image, because we don't make them, don't know what they changed and that we surely don't support here.


----------

